# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Wave Board

## hilomi

Moin,
ich suche ein Wave Board, um erste Erfahrungen in der Welle zu sammeln. Werde vorraussichtich nur im Ostsee oder Nordseeraum fahren. Ich hatte berlegt mir ein 80-90l Board zu kaufen. (Ich wiege so 75kg)
Bisher bin ich ein Tabou Rocket 135l Board gefahren, stand aber schon mehrere male auf einem 90l Brett und hat gut geklappt. 
Momentan habe ich ein RRD Wave Cult im Blick schwanke zwischen 82 oder 90l. Falls jemand von euch ein Wave Board ber hat gerne eine private Nachricht schreiben. 
Vielen Dank im Voraus.

----------


## rich

Hallo, genau mit diesen berlegungen habe ich mich in diesem Winter beschftigt. Ich hatte allerdings in den letzten zwei Jahren als kleinstes Board ein Tabou Rocket 95 l, mein Gewicht 70 kg.
Im Dezember habe ich mir dann ein JP Single Thruster aus 2012 gekauft in 92 L. Der Umstieg vom Rocket auf das Wavebaord ist leicht und es fhrt in den kleineren Wellen sehr schn, Liegt ruhig im Wasser und ist deutlich agiler. Um es noch etwas wendiger zu haben legte ich mir noch ein Lorch Splash in 86 L zu, der Unterschied zum Thruster ist gro, zum Rocket riesig. Daher wrde ich Dir ein Waveboard um die 90 L empfehlen, nicht kleiner. Mein 92 er Board kann ich bei Flaute noch fahren, auf dem 86 L Board gehe ich sofort unter. Gre

----------


## Lennar

Moin, 
du schreibst, dass du voraussichtlich auf der Ostsee oder Nordsee fahren wirst. Heit das,  dass du noch nie in der Welle gefahren bist? 
Davon wre es abhngig, ob ein Multifinbrett als erstes kleineres Board Sinn ergibt

----------


## wavemaster

Moin,
ich empfehle dir ein Freewavebrett ca. 85 l. Kauf dir blo kein "reines" Wavebrett. Die sind oft sehr speziell und fr unsere Breiten nicht wirklich geeignet.  Damit wirst du nicht glcklich werden. Die Anzahl der Finnen ist relativ unwichtig.
Gru
Rolf

----------


## KIV

Der Rolf hat recht, was die Finnen angeht. Beim Volumen wrde ich eventuell noch ne Schippe drauflegen. Ein 90Liter Brett kannst Du anschlieend auch bei weniger Wind und Welle noch gebrauchen. Und wenn Du schnell besser wirst, willst Du vermutlich bald ein Board um 80L ergnzen.
Ein JP Freestyle-Wave oder Tabou Pocket sollte gut passen. Gemtlich zu fahren ist zB ein RRD Freestyle-Wave LTD.

Die Krnung wre ein Witchcraft Chakra, das bekommst Du niemals kaputt... ;-)

pS: Alles bitte nur gebraucht kaufen und auf weiche Stellen und Reparaturen achten. Gewicht mit Katalogangaben (ohne Schlaufen) vergleichen, wg Wasser...

----------


## Surf Maniac

> Die Krnung wre ein Witchcraft Chakra, das bekommst Du niemals kaputt... ;-)
> 
> Alles bitte nur gebraucht kaufen und auf weiche Stellen und Reparaturen achten.



Das Chakra soll aber ganz anders zu fahren sein, als normale FSW Boards.
Ist das nicht der Fall?
Leider haben selbst die groen Chakras keine Powerbox.

Die Empfehlung, bitte alles nur gebraucht zu kaufen, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Habe ich so auch noch bei keinem anderen Sport gelesen.
Wrden das alle tun, gbe es diesen Sport nicht mehr.
Es ist auch so, dass nicht alle generell an Gebrauchtware interessiert sind.

----------


## KIV

Waveboards um 90 L haben selten Powerbox-Finnen, zumindest hatte ich noch keins und ich wei auch nicht, was dafr sprechen wrde.
Ein Chakra bin ich schon gefahren und fand es sehr angenehm und auch mit groem Volumen sehr agil und „Wellentauglich“.
Der Tipp zum Gebrauchtmaterial war nur an den TE gerichtet, der ja „erste Erfahrungen“ sammeln will. Dabei geht schon auch viel kaputt, zum Beispiel bei ersten Sprngen, Waschgngen oder Schleuderstrzen. Und insbesondere gebrauchte Waveboards sind ja oft sehr gnstig zu bekommen. Ich habe krzlich zB ein JP Real World Wave 92 Pro mit guten Schlaufen und zwei Finnen fr 250€ verkauft. Das Board war zwar knapp 10 Jahre alt, aber topp iO und find mal ein aktuelles Board in der Gre mit 6,0 kg Gewicht. Und ne Nasenreparatur tut da deutlich weniger weh, als bei nem neuen Board fr 1800€ oder mehr...

Dazu kommt, dass der TE bei entsprechenden Fortschritten uU auch recht schnell ein zweites, kleineres Waveboard gebrauchen kann. Ich habe knapp ber 80kg und fahre ein 87 Liter Witchcraft Haka, das funktioniert auch noch bei 50knt Wind. Und fr schlappen Wind habe ich noch ein Quatro Sphere Thruster mit 95L, der mit Singlefin auch auf Flachwasser gut funktioniert.
Aber jeder hat seine Vorlieben, die sich auch verndern knnen.

Natrlich kann man neu kaufen, meine letzten drei Boards waren alle neu und ich trauere der Kohle nicht hinterher. Schden gehren dazu, bieten oft ne schne Story und sind wie Narben oder (Lach-)Falten... Wenn man es mal positiv sehen mchte.

----------


## Surf Maniac

Was die Powerbox betrifft, war das nicht auf ein 90 l. Waveboard bezogen, sondern auf die groen Chakras. So steht es oben ja auch.
Die sind so gro, dass man damit bist zu 8 m fahren knnte.

Chakra.jpg

https://witchcraft.nu/boards/chakra/#sizes

Ein Chakra msste auch auf Flachwasser gut gefahren werden knnen.
Wie das bei groen Segeln und eng zusammenstehenden Schlaufen funktionieren soll, ist mir nicht bekannt.

Was den Gebrauchtkauf von Wavematerial in dieser Situation betrifft, wrde ich das auch so sehen.

----------

